# I was blue so



## apple320 (Jun 25, 2010)

I really liked this color a lot and I think it turned out good.












Chris


----------



## handplane (Jun 25, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!

Might I ask what the color is and where to get some.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicely Done. My Favorite color...


----------



## Rfturner (Jun 25, 2010)

nice job I love that color


----------



## btboone (Jun 25, 2010)

Great shape!  Very well done.


----------



## Dudley Young (Jun 25, 2010)

Super good lookin pen. BZ


----------



## renowb (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome! Almost looks like steel. Nicely done!


----------



## turbowagon (Jun 25, 2010)

That's a beautiful pen!  When I eventually foray into kitless pens, this is the style I am most interested in.  Thanks for sharing.

- Joe


----------



## Crashmph (Jun 25, 2010)

That is a wonderful design that was executed fabulously!

That blue is amazing.  Is it a home brew or a bought one?


----------



## johncrane (Jun 25, 2010)

Great looking shape  the threads also look great, and i also like the color, a excellent job Chris!


----------



## bgibb42 (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning!...as usual.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 25, 2010)

Beautifully executed and well designed, I love seeing your work, it's a great inspiration.


----------



## Whaler (Jun 25, 2010)

That is awesome.


----------



## johnspensandmore (Jun 25, 2010)

Top-notch pen! The blue is stunning and your design is awesome!


----------



## creativewriting (Jun 25, 2010)

As always...first class!  Great pen.  I agree with you on the blue.  It is outstanding.


----------



## joeatact (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow! Great looking pen and nice workmanship.


----------



## kruzzer (Jun 26, 2010)

magnificent looking pen.....


----------



## 1dweeb (Jun 26, 2010)

Great pen.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jun 26, 2010)

I want to be like you when I grow up.  Nice!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 26, 2010)

Chris, very nice looking pen indeed. I like to know how you made the threads for the cap, and also what type of material is the blank?


----------



## apple320 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Thanks to all*

I am not able to find the paper work to where I got this plastic.  From 10 years ago I knew I was going to be making pens so I started collecting plastic.  Some that I have has not been made for years now so I am really not to sure of where I got a lot of my plastics.  As the years have went on I just try to buy a bit of stock as when I first started I only bought 1 of each color.  Now it has to be a min of 4 so I can do 2 complete pens.


Again thanks for all the comments

Chris


----------

